# Rebuild unbound with python support



## coldr3ality (May 20, 2016)

Unbound has an optional scriptable interface: https://www.unbound.net/documentation/pythonmod/

Starting from a fresh install of FreeBSD 10.3 Release (AMD64), I want to rebuild unbound with the option for python module support.  The focus of my question is on how to do this.


----------



## chrbr (May 20, 2016)

Dear coldr3ality,

hearty welcome to the FreeBSD forum!

If you do not mind to compile your ports have a look at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html
I can not explains this topic better. dns/unbound allows to select the required option. I am using this port but I have this option disabled.

Please note that you can use either ports or packages on one base system. Using jails you can use for example ports in one jail and pkg in a different jail. ports-mgmt/synth has the goal to allow using ports with non default settings. Ports with default settings can be fetched as pkg to reduce the compile time. I am not sure how far it works already. I just mention that because this is your first post and I am not sure if you are already aware of that.


----------



## coldr3ality (May 21, 2016)

I see.  It would be more advisable to compile the unbound port, than to recompile the base-system build of unbound.

I have learned about the existence of unbound-control, though, which does everything I wanted to do with unbound's scriptable interface.  I need to automate the frequent updating of a changing set of local-zones on multiple boxes.  The scriptable interface now seems very overpowered and dangerous, and not something I want to let loose if I don't have to.


----------

